

Isn't it time that Cyclists had Indicators like Cars - bardrick

Cyclists et al,<p>Whilst cars have indicators to signal that they are turning cyclists rely on an outstretched arm to alert others of their intentions.<p>However, in a busy city, such as London, that arm might not always be seen or acknowledged by other road users.<p>So Why Not!
======
adam-_-
I would think something attached to gloves might be easier to spot than
something attached to a bicycle.

That said, I can't imagine a situation where you could see a cyclist but not
see them indicating. If anything, signalling makes the cyclist more visible
and obvious.

------
jacklockyeruk
A similar thing already exists I believe [http://www.gizmag.com/zackees-
illuminated-turn-signal-gloves...](http://www.gizmag.com/zackees-illuminated-
turn-signal-gloves/30137/)

~~~
reledi
This looks like a better solution than mounted turn signals.

The Kickstarter has ended, so here's a link to the site:
[http://zackees.com](http://zackees.com)

------
Mankhool
I had battery operated signals on my 3 speed bike with highrise handlebars and
a sissy bar in 1969! So yes, why not have them today, especially if you are
going to ride IN traffic?

------
JoeAltmaier
I'd like an automatic one, with an inertial sensor. If I brake, the brake
light goes on. If I turn, the correct directional indicator flashes.

------
codemonkeymike
Anything that gets more cyclist to signal is a win in my book.

------
Nekobai
Could you add an example of a situation where you would see an indicator light
on the bottom of the bike but you wouldn't see a whole arm?

~~~
opless
How often do you see cyclists even raising an arm.

Also most cyclists I see love wearing dark clothing, especially in winter, at
night, without any form of adequate lighting!

~~~
bobnoltis
Well in my experience as a cyclist, I'm sure you see a lot of them as most
drivers are focused on their phones, their radios, the scenery -- anything but
the road.

~~~
opless
Oh! Yes! I see at least one cyclist every morning fiddling with their phone.
And tonight I saw two (in Norwich) tapping away on their phones two handed ,
dark hoodies, and without lights on a road approaching a hairpin S bend. That
said they were teenagers so I guess they figured the glow from their phones
were enough ;)

------
ericcumbee
So just like cars they would not be used?

